# Need Cambridge Fountain Pen Parts



## bad (Jul 31, 2010)

This is a request for parts. 

A while ago a friend of mine asked me to make him a special pen. He had just started a new career in sales and a very experienced gentleman was kind enough to take my friend under his wing and teach him how to sell. My friend wanted to say thank you to his mentor. I went out and bought a Cambridge fountain pen kit and I had some walnut burl that I used. It was a spectacular pen (if I do say so myself). I gave it to my friend at cost. Last week my friend again came back to me with the broken pen. His mentor only used the pen to sign major contracts. He gave the pen to one of his clients to sign a contract and the client accidentally broke the pen. When I examined the pen I found that part of the cap was broken and parts were missing. The only option was to buy a whole new kit and replace the parts, which I have done. Now I have the remainder of a perfectly good kit with just a couple of parts missing. If you go to the following link http://www2.woodcraft.com/PDF/77C76.pdf and scroll down to page 2, the missing parts are J, E, F and E. But the colours are reversed so the narrow bands are gold not silver and the thick band is silver not gold. 

So, if anyone was patient enough to read through that long winded story, does anyone have those parts as extras, maybe in a partial kit, that they would be willing to sell me? I hate to waist a perfectly good kit.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 31, 2010)

Bruce, Tell your friend to tell his Mentor, Rule 1 NEVER EVER let any one else touch your fountain pen that's what 0.12 cent bics are for. 
Technical Support at Berea Hardwoods might sell you those parts. they are very usually pretty nice folks.


----------



## bad (Jul 31, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Bruce, Tell your friend to tell his Mentor, Rule 1 NEVER EVER let any one else touch your fountain pen that's what 0.12 cent bics are for.
> Technical Support at Berea Hardwoods might sell you those parts. they are very usually pretty nice folks.



Thanks Ken, I'll give that a try on Tuesday.


----------

